# 2 more babies!!



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

one of my balloons dropped 2 babies today!!

here's the picture of one... hope you can see it!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Congrats,

2 seems like a very small amount, Look around there was most likely more.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

nah, there's only 2 indeed. i dont know why she does it... she gives birth homeopathically LOL


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats :fun:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

maybe she eats the extra. Fish do try and maintain a natural balance of life in the aquarium. They usually dont let the tanks get to overpopulated.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

That's cool Chrisinha! If my platys ever quit having babies I'll have room for another balloon, but they show no signs of stopping. :roll:


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

fish_doc @ Thu Mar 03 said:


> maybe she eats the extra. Fish do try and maintain a natural balance of life in the aquarium. They usually dont let the tanks get to overpopulated.


lol i should tell my guppies about this "natural balance" then...


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks swimmers!
last night i found a couple more... but now i cant find them anymore... maybe natural balance again?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

liveberarers do enjoy large families. Kind of like a small house with the family over at christmas.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Chrisinha, maybe they will tun up. About the time I think mine have disappeared, there they are. Sometimes I don't even realize new fry have been born till they show up a week or two later & are a good size. I don't know how I miss them since my nose is pressed to the glass most of the time! :lol:


----------

